# 220 swift vs 25-06 vs 22-250



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

looking for a smaller caliber deer rifle. Have a 30-06 that I shoot, but need something smaller for myself and my kids. Do not want a .243 (it's a mental thing).


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Out of the calibers you listed the 25-06 would be the only one I would consider. Take a look at the 7mm-08 if you don't like the idea of using a .243.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

a1huntingsupply said:


> Out of the calibers you listed the 25-06 would be the only one I would consider. Take a look at the 7mm-08 if you don't like the idea of using a .243.


+1

I have a 25-06 and I really like it. Kind of a mental thing for me, but for deer, and with kids involved I would pick the 25-06 or 7mm-08 over any .22 cal. Even though I really like both of the .22 cals you mentioned.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

i own several rifles, my family oversees a 13,000 acre lease, and when it comes time to shoot does all we shoot are fast 22 calibers.it just depends on what you wanna do.all our does are taken with neck shots.will the swift and 250 take deer with body shots...yes, but even with good bullet placement(thats the name of the game isnt it?you can have the largest rifle in the world and make a bad shot and lose a deer)youll have to track em 60 to 100 yards if lung shot. they dont go anywhere when a 22 caliber 55 grain bullet ventilates their neck at 3700fps.two of my family members shoot swifts and two others including myself shoot 250s and unless your hand loading there isnt really a whole lot of difference at reasonable yardages, besides the premium price you going to pay for those swift rounds. with hand loads the swift shines beyond 250 plus yards. both rounds will cut holes in the right hands and are fine deer rounds for the steady handed shooter.now the 25-06 in my opinion is the best all around deer round, large enough to anchor a big buck with a shoulder shot and accurate enough to neck shoot does. i personally shoot a 7 rem mag until i take my buck then flip to the 250 for my does and then back to the 7mm for the rest of the season for shooting pigs.my grandfather does the same but swaps his 25-06 with his 220 swift. my .02 for what its worth


----------



## fredericksburghunter (Dec 26, 2009)

55 gr Remington...Interarms Mark X 22-250...the only one for the job


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

x2 on the 22-250 or the swift/i also like the 22 hornet and 223 as well


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

If you handload, go with the 25-06 and you already have brass, and probably powder and primers for it available. Just be sure to use something like the Nosler's 110gr Accubond or Hornady's 117gr SST with the plastic tips so you won't grab up the wrong ammo. I have been shooting some of the same '06 brass for close to 10 years. Have had to trim it for length but other than that, it just keeps on keeping on. 

I also had a 25-06 AI built and am using Lapua 30-06 cases for it. There a LOT easier to distinguish however with the 40 degree shoulder.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll spare tech. talk. The 25-06 is a fabulous lil gun!


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

How old/big are your kids?


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Like Blueproline, 7mag and 22-250 covers about everything needed in a arsenal.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Love these topics, just let me get the popcorn.....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Any of the three are good at what they do. The Swift is a little harder to find ammo for than the .22-250 or 25-06 but it's fast lol.

I've had a .25-06 and liked it very much but for shots on our place other than one stand where you can have a 300 yard shot the .22-250 is all I need.

Read about the three calibers and decide for yourself which will do what you want it to do.

TH


----------



## RSanders24 (Oct 24, 2009)

25-06 is a sweet shooting gun


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

depending on the size of your kids that will be shooting it I would go with the 25-06 nothing against the others how ever the .250 will be much more forgiving on shot placement. I have taken plenty of deer with .220 caliber rounds but when kids are involved and ethical shooting practices the 25-06 is the better choice. Remember its not about who can neck shoot a deer at 250 yds if you want to brag about that **** go shoot paper..

Oh and all three can easily shoot to 300 yds accuratly.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Bevo34 said:


> looking for a smaller caliber deer rifle. Have a 30-06 that I shoot, but need something smaller for myself and my kids. Do not want a .243 (it's a mental thing).


 of the 3 you mentioned the .25 is the only choice, the .22s dont hold a candle to the .243.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Oh and all three can easily shoot to 300 yds accuratly.


But why would anyone shoot deer with the .22-250 or .220 Swift at that range? That's my point. It can be done but you'd have to ask why.

TH


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Why not???????????????????????



I shoot a pre64 Mod 70 supergrade .220 swift.......I handload so its easier on the wallet....it chrons at 4150 fps........I have taken many deer with this gun and IMHO it will knock deer over in their tracks due to what I call hydraulic shock because of the speed of the bullet......both it and the 22-250 will kill deer out to 400 yds its all in the shooter......I am fixing to make a purchase for my son and he either wants the 22-250 or the 25.06.....

Good topic


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> Why not???????????????????????
> 
> I shoot a pre64 Mod 70 supergrade .220 swift.......I handload so its easier on the wallet....it chrons at 4150 fps........I have taken many deer with this gun and IMHO it will knock deer over in their tracks due to what I call hydraulic shock because of the speed of the bullet......both it and the 22-250 will kill deer out to 400 yds its all in the shooter......I am fixing to make a purchase for my son and he either wants the 22-250 or the 25.06.....
> 
> Good topic


Why not? You answered the question yourself, it's all in the shooter, and most kids have little business shooting that far, and even less with a light weight bullet. Not to mention that the lighter bullets are harder to keep stable at those distances.

I have hunted with a 22-250 for years, and never thought anything about it...until I started running a tracking dog service. This will start a ruckus, but .223 is the number one round used when my dogs are called by a wide margin. And as much as I hate to say it, cause I love the round .22-250 is second. Two of the last three I've found as a matter of fact have been .22-250. I know everyone loves to hate on the big .300's and super magnums and such, but I'm here to tell you, there is some correlation to the size of the hole you punch in a deer, and how easy it is to recover them.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

We have shot a bunch of deer and large hogs with a 220 Swift, never had any issues with recovery. Shoot them in the right place and they will go down.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

bluegill addict said:


> We have shot a bunch of deer and large hogs with a 220 Swift, never had any issues with recovery. Shoot them in the right place and they will go down.


The same can be said for a .17 hmr, or a .22 wmr. What a larger caliber does is give you a larger margin for error, which I think is an important consideration when you are talking about kids, or novice shooters.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

bluegill addict said:


> We have shot a bunch of deer and large hogs with a 220 Swift, never had any issues with recovery. Shoot them in the right place and they will go down.


This is the whole point! So you out teching your kid to take neck and head shots?

Hunting is not about how you can shoot 1/4" groups at 100yds as i said before you want to brag about your shooting then shoot paper taking game is not the time to show off. Kids getting into the sport need to learn ethics and responsability and build confedence let them place a bad shot and blow the jaw off a deer or have to track it for couple hundred yards to have them find it suffer (if you can track it due to lack of blood trail from a .220 cal) and they can get turned off real quik and all you have to blame it on is your ego.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> But why would anyone shoot deer with the .22-250 or .220 Swift at that range? That's my point. It can be done but you'd have to ask why.
> 
> TH


 I read your post as saying all you needed was the 22-250 out to 300 implying the 25-06 was not well suited for 300 yd shots. my mistake.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*X2* I always like to take the advice of the guys who do it for a living- the guides and outfitters. Ask 100 guides in Texas what they would rather see: a hunter showing up for a whitetail hunt with a 22-250, or a hunter showing up with a 25-06, 270, 7- 08, etc. I'll bet the results will be in the 80% plus in favor of the higher caliber.

THE JAMMER


LongRodMaster said:


> This is the whole point! So you out teching your kid to take neck and head shots?
> 
> Hunting is not about how you can shoot 1/4" groups at 100yds as i said before you want to brag about your shooting then shoot paper taking game is not the time to show off. Kids getting into the sport need to learn ethics and responsability and build confedence let them place a bad shot and blow the jaw off a deer or have to track it for couple hundred yards to have them find it suffer (if you can track it due to lack of blood trail from a .220 cal) and they can get turned off real quik and all you have to blame it on is your ego.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

If you look at a 25-06 you should look at the .257 weatherby mag. It is a 25-06 on steroids.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

In my humble opinion, one overlooked caliber for the smaller people is the .260 Rem--its high retained velocity using the 140gr loadings plus the the unreal sectional densities create an unbeatable combo for the recoil sensitive crowd. If you handload with vld Bergers at near max it will have more "juice" left on it at 500 yds than a lot of the old standbys out there ie. .270, 30-06 and so forth....


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

> This is the whole point! So you out teching your kid to take neck and head shots?
> 
> Hunting is not about how you can shoot 1/4" groups at 100yds as i said before you want to brag about your shooting then shoot paper taking game is not the time to show off. Kids getting into the sport need to learn ethics and responsability and build confedence let them place a bad shot and blow the jaw off a deer or have to track it for couple hundred yards to have them find it suffer (if you can track it due to lack of blood trail from a .220 cal) and they can get turned off real quik and all you have to blame it on is your ego.


The only head shots have been on the hogs, we shoot all our deer behind the shoulder. All the deer that haven't gone down within sight have left more than sufficient blood trails. The best bullets I have used are the 55 grain Trophy Bonded Bear Claws.

My only point is that shot placement is more important than caliber.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Without question shot placement is more important than caliber...every time. The point I was trying to make is that the larger caliber can offer more margin for error in case of less than ideal shot placement, as can sometimes happen to a kid, or novice...heck even a seasoned hunter sometimes. Not trying to change your mind, or defame your .220 swift (it's an awesome round), just saying that for most people the bigger, heavier bullet might be a better option in my experience.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Check out the 257 Roberts it will take care of any game animal in Texas and do it well. The selection of new rifles is slim but you will have one rifle that does it all and hardly has a kick.


----------



## gpt46 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have shot about 30 deer with my 22-250. I love it. If you make a good shot it's all over. You can make shoulder, neck or head shots. It does do a lot of damage to a shoulder.


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

I started my son out with .243 when he was 8. He killed several deer with that gun and I still have it and use it from time to time. I got him a 25-06 when he turned 13 and once he got used to it he loves it, and has taken several deer with it. The point I'm trying to make is that he went from a youth model gun with short stock and was used to shooting with it and shot it well. He moved up to a gun with a full size stock that had a little more recoil and it took him some getting used to. I guess what I'm getting at is whatever caliber you choose make sure it fits your kids properly. With that said if your kids can handle it, I'd go with the 25-06. Thats just MHO, I'm sure theres nothing wrong with the other calibers you mentioned.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Still Going*

Great Post

Keep it going guys....

:rotfl: Lol :rotfl:


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Daughters*

On of my daughters is 9 and the other is 6. The 6 year old is not interested in hunting at this point, so I am really looking for the best gun for my 9 year old. It seems to me in takling with some friends and the post on this board the best choice is the 25-06. I really like the 220 swift, but the ammo is hard to find. Thinking of buying the Thompson Center Encore in 25-06. Any opinions on that particular gun are welcome.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Nine year old girl I would consider a couple other options like for mentioned 257 roberts, 260 rem and my fav in that class 6mm rem very managable recoil and great deer cals.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Get the 25-06. Great all around caliber with very manageable recoil. You might want to put a limbsaver recoil pad on it for the little ones.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> On of my daughters is 9 and the other is 6. The 6 year old is not interested in hunting at this point, so I am really looking for the best gun for my 9 year old. It seems to me in takling with some friends and the post on this board the best choice is the 25-06. I really like the 220 swift, but the ammo is hard to find. *Thinking of buying the Thompson Center Encore in 25-06. Any opinions on that particular gun are welcome*.


Didn't see that. I have the Thompson pro hunter and I love that gun. I have a 300 wm barrel that I elk hunt with, and a 25-06 barrel that I deer hunt with. Both barrels are sub moa. Topped each with Meopta's, so i just switch out when i'm done with the 300wm.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

25-06 is a great choice but I would rethink the TC. My kids had trouble cocking the hammer which is right under the scope's eye piece. You can cock it for her but it's something to consider if/when she's hunting by herself.

There are some great youth model guns available from Ruger and Savage but my personal choice for the kids was a Remington Model 7.


----------



## coyotero (Jul 13, 2005)

*gun for a kid.*

my .2 cnts;

26-06, single shot, varminter bull barrel, shortened buttstock, limbsaver padd.

117 nosler partition

keep it under 150 yds.

practice with baloons at 100 yds, practice, practice, practice.

190 lbs deer.










Did I said practice

jv


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

> 25-06 is a great choice but I would rethink the TC. My kids had trouble cocking the hammer which is right under the scope's eye piece. You can cock it for her but it's something to consider if/when she's hunting by herself.


You are right about the hammer, but you can get an extension that lets you cock it from the side. Still will require some strength. Cabelas has them on-line.

The Pro-Hunter frames come with a swivel that permits right or left-hand side cocking. They call it the Swing Hammer.

One bonus to the Encore is that you can get a .22-250 or .243 barrel now and a larger caliber barrel later. I will say my daughter who uses an Encore likes my bolt rifles just as well now...


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

blueproline said:


> i own several rifles, my family oversees a 13,000 acre lease, and when it comes time to shoot does all we shoot are fast 22 calibers.it just depends on what you wanna do.all our does are taken with neck shots.will the swift and 250 take deer with body shots...yes, but even with good bullet placement(thats the name of the game isnt it?you can have the largest rifle in the world and make a bad shot and lose a deer)youll have to track em 60 to 100 yards if lung shot. they dont go anywhere when a 22 caliber 55 grain bullet ventilates their neck at 3700fps.two of my family members shoot swifts and two others including myself shoot 250s and unless your hand loading there isnt really a whole lot of difference at reasonable yardages, besides the premium price you going to pay for those swift rounds. with hand loads the swift shines beyond 250 plus yards. both rounds will cut holes in the right hands and are fine deer rounds for the steady handed shooter.now the 25-06 in my opinion is the best all around deer round, large enough to anchor a big buck with a shoulder shot and accurate enough to neck shoot does. i personally shoot a 7 rem mag until i take my buck then flip to the 250 for my does and then back to the 7mm for the rest of the season for shooting pigs.my grandfather does the same but swaps his 25-06 with his 220 swift. my .02 for what its worth


I'm with you, except my big gun is a 270WSM. I guide a lot and use the 270 WSM for customers and I shoot the 250 for culls and does.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Having been there done that with my daughter and then grandson, I have to toss the "fit" is as much if not more than the caliber. My daughter started out shooting a pump Remington in .243 when she was 6, and my grandson took his first hog with a Ruger Compact in .308 a couple of weeks before his 4th birthday. In both cases the FIT was more important than the caliber. Granted I did use reduced loads for the grandson but he only weighed about 40# drippin wet so he wasn't quite up to the recoil from the full blown loads. The daughter wasn't much bigger but she fit the rifle a lot better than he did and even full loads in the .243 weren't that bad. If I were going to purchase a rifle today for one of them I would grab up one of the .260's in a heartbeat and never look back. If you handload it's even better. If not then a .308 would be next on the list. They have reduced loads available for them and they come in some pretty compact packages. The best thing about either is, that as they grow they can move up in bullet weight and have more than enough power to handle anything but the very largest of game. Even then with the proper bullet anything short of the big African exotics, or dangerous game will be within reason. Good luck on your decision, but I would put more into which gun than which caliber, the shorter stocks on some of the youth rifles will more than make up any differences.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*.243*



Screeminreel said:


> Having been there done that with my daughter and then grandson, I have to toss the "fit" is as much if not more than the caliber. My daughter started out shooting a pump Remington in .243 when she was 6, and my grandson took his first hog with a Ruger Compact in .308 a couple of weeks before his 4th birthday. In both cases the FIT was more important than the caliber. Granted I did use reduced loads for the grandson but he only weighed about 40# drippin wet so he wasn't quite up to the recoil from the full blown loads. The daughter wasn't much bigger but she fit the rifle a lot better than he did and even full loads in the .243 weren't that bad. If I were going to purchase a rifle today for one of them I would grab up one of the .260's in a heartbeat and never look back. If you handload it's even better. If not then a .308 would be next on the list. They have reduced loads available for them and they come in some pretty compact packages. The best thing about either is, that as they grow they can move up in bullet weight and have more than enough power to handle anything but the very largest of game. Even then with the proper bullet anything short of the big African exotics, or dangerous game will be within reason. Good luck on your decision, but I would put more into which gun than which caliber, the shorter stocks on some of the youth rifles will more than make up any differences.


Ditto Screeminreel. Also with a .243 shells are easy to find, cheap and in a varity of weights. From 55 grains, if you pick a balistic tip, up to a 100gr. At 100 yards I see very little difference in accuracy in the 55 and the 100 gr using the same gun. The 55 gr .234 is just a little faster than the 22-250.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*25-06*

For 25 years I hunted with a .280 almost exclusively until 3 years ago. I had shoulder surgery and wanted less recoil. (and I wanted a new rifle, so sue me). Bought the Rem. 700 with the limbsaver recoil pad. I have killed about 40 deer (MLDP) and 10 or so pigs with it. It has been the most lethal gun I ever shot, and very little recoil. It helps that I have more confidence in it, as it is a tack driver. Most does and culls shot behind the ear, so they did not go anywhere. Even the larger bucks (one field dressed 174 pounds) shot in or behind the shoulder hardly ever even take a step. I would recomend the 25-06 every time. I do not care for the .22 calibers for deer. Having said that, I have never used one for deer, so it is just my predjudice speaking. The .22s are great varmit calibers. Our rancher carries a .222 Sako in his truck, there is no telling how many varmits and deer (axis and whitetail) he has killed with it. I know it works, I'm just aginst it, and am staying that way. 
BB


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

I have and hunt with both the 25-06 / 22-250. When my son was nine I borrowed a 22-250 from a neighbor, I ended up buying it from him and my now 21 year old son still hunts with it. He has taken on average, four deer, a pig or two and one exoctic per year over the years and we have never lost an animal. I find myself hunting with my 22-250 about ninty percent of the time now. I myself dont think you can go wrong with either, but dont be afraid of "smaller" 22-250 its a great gun.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I thik I have decided on the Thompson Center pro hunter in 25-06. Went to Reds in Pflugerville and they are trying to locate one for me. Quoted me a price of 665.00. Hope they find me one soon. Have a hunt in early Feb I want it for.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for all ya'lls help.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

One other thing to consider on the thompson is uncocking it to make it safe after not shooting- one of the most dangerous things done in our sport. I would never entrust that to a kid, especially a 6 year old. If you buy that gun, please stay on top of that, and only do it yourself.

I would strongly recommend, as others have, a good youth stocked bolt action in 243, 25-06, 260, 7mm 08, etc which, after the kid grows, you can just buy a new full sized stock for it and they will have it for the rest of their lives. Check out the Remington model 7 with a youth stock.

THE JAMMER 


Bevo34 said:


> I thik I have decided on the Thompson Center pro hunter in 25-06. Went to Reds in Pflugerville and they are trying to locate one for me. Quoted me a price of 665.00. Hope they find me one soon. Have a hunt in early Feb I want it for.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> One other thing to consider on the thompson is uncocking it to make it safe after not shooting- one of the most dangerous things done in our sport. I would never entrust that to a kid, especially a 6 year old. If you buy that gun, please stay on top of that, and only do it yourself.


Absolutely.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

.25-06, out of what you listed, would be my choice. 

Why not a .270 Win though, or a .264 win mag, or a .250-3000 Savage, or .260 Rem, or .280 Rem.? All of these have a lower recoil than a .30-06 and provide an adequate margin of error over the .22's for children to be able to shoot.

What's the mental block with the .24 calibers that you would choose something smaller or larger but not the .24?

Personally, while I know with shot placement a high powered .22 will do the job, I would not trust one to a child to shoot a deer with. You are just asking for a lost deer and a hard lesson for your kids with that combo IMHO.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> .25-06, out of what you listed, would be my choice.
> 
> Why not a .270 Win though, or a .264 win mag, or a .250-3000 Savage, or .260 Rem, or .280 Rem.? All of these have a lower recoil than a .30-06 and provide an adequate margin of error over the .22's for children to be able to shoot.
> 
> ...


Had a .243 as a kid and I could not shoot it to save my life. Dad shot it lights out. Just a mental thing.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for everyones help. I decided to buy the TC 25-06. I have paired it with a Leupold vxII 3x9. I was initial worried about the hammer, but I know she wiwll not be handling that part , at least not at this time. I will be taking the 9 year old the weekend of 2-11 with mld permits, so well see how the gun and she perform. Will post pics. Thanks again.


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't see any reason to switch from a 30-06 to a 25-06 as the recoil is basically the same. If you are looking for a softer recoil, kid friendly gun the 22-250 is a great choice but the noise it makes will still scare the kids.
Same with the .223 really loud but not much recoil.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

SALTY-HOOKER said:


> I don't see any reason to switch from a 30-06 to a 25-06 as the recoil is basically the same. ..............


I didn't read all six pages, but, that is exactly what I was going to say. 30-06, 270, 280, 25-06 are all the same case, just necked down to fit the respective caliber.The are all going to have basically the same recoil.

If I were going to do it again, I'd probably just buy my son something like a 270 and let him shoot the "managed recoil" loads until he could handle the full loads. That way he could shoot the same gun for years.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The 260 Rem and 257 Bob are about perfect. The 25-06 is the best on your list. I consider the 22's are for experienced hunters not beginners.


----------

